# No more subcompact cars?



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

What do we think of this?

Think Uber will adopt this policy as well?


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Big issue with bald dudes driving Fits messing with the pax. It’s epedemic and just wrong


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Mista T said:


> What do we think of this


The usual horse crap.

Let's lower the rates and eliminate fuel efficient, compact cars.

Has the "Community" gone insane?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Big issue with bald dudes driving Fits messing with the pax. It's epedemic and just wrong


I NEVER touched that girl, and you can't prove a thing.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Mista T said:


> I NEVER touched that girl, and you can't prove a thing.


Complete BS. No two people can enter a Fit and not touch


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Removing fuel efficient vehicles off the road is anathema to LYFTs virtue signaling. This is a dumb move by them.
The least LYFT could do would be to have an EV option that lets PAX specify they want a Greener vehicle, even if it takes a minute or two longer for said EV/Hybrid to arrive. 
This would do better to encourage drivers to make use of Hybrids and EVs rather than SUVs. 
Many passengers, if they saw that "Green" option, would give it a try.


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

As a pax, I'm glad they got rid of them, those cars are just too small! As a (former) driver, it sucks, but I do get it...


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Anything to thin the herd....all for it.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

what is prius classification? does this only effect prius C?


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

XL should start at 4 riders!!!!!!

You telling me you can fit 4 adults well in a Honda civic, or similar kind of car? 
Yeah right.

3 riders for the price of 1, go up on the rate after 4 riders!!!!

4 riders in a Honda fit? or Prius? GTHO



Kurt Halfyard said:


> Removing fuel efficient vehicles off the road is anathema to LYFTs virtue signaling. This is a dumb move by them.
> The least LYFT could do would be to have an EV option that lets PAX specify they want a Greener vehicle, even if it takes a minute or two longer for said EV/Hybrid to arrive.
> This would do better to encourage drivers to make use of Hybrids and EVs rather than SUVs.
> Many passengers, if they saw that "Green" option, would give it a try.


Do you have ANY IDEA about the 'carbon footprint' needed to generate the electricity for electric/plug in vehicles?
Not so great


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

The Texan said:


> XL should start at 4 riders!!!!!!
> 
> You telling me you can fit 4 adults well in a Honda civic, or similar kind of car?
> Yeah right.
> ...


Why don't you tell us about the carbon footprint that electric/plug in vehicles cause? I've heard this claim before, but never could find out anything about it.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Why don't you tell us about the carbon footprint that electric/plug in vehicles cause? I've heard this claim before, but never could find out anything about it.


The basis is on the pollution the power plant creates... With the car charging being inconsequential in the grand scheme of things


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Juggalo9er said:


> The basis is on the pollution the power plant creates... With the car charging being inconsequential in the grand scheme of things


If you are concerned about the "pollution" the power plant creates, you need to not use your computer, television, refrigerator, HVAC system, lights, water heater and all other electricity at your home. The power is coming from the same place.


----------

